# Searching for Autocruise Stralight/Starfire



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dear all,

We are looking for a second hand Starlight or StarFire. Needs to be the smaller length (17-20'), 2 berth and no more than 3 years old with the new 2.0HDI engine (or above). We are golfers so the extra exterior storage is wonderful.

Not many about but here's hoping !!

If anyone hears of anything or knows a good source - please let us know.

Regards,

Keith & Viv


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi KeithRR

Southern Motorhome Centre at Taplow have a few Autocruise models available at the moment Have a look at the link below

http://www.southernmotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autocruise*

Hi

You may find a good chance of finding one at an Autocruise dealer.

Look at www.autocruise.co.uk and then click on the dealer link.

I would imagine that a dealers who trrades in new Autocruise vans is likely to carry a used stock.

If you also look at www.brownhills.co.uk they have a search facility for your requirements. I am not recommending this dealer, equally I am not advising you to dismiss them.

Rapide561


----------



## 100390 (Aug 7, 2006)

Try marquis, they are also Autocruise and usually carry a good stock


----------

